# Creepy clown standing outside homes



## Johnny Thunder

Fun!

_A clown - with red wig and full make-up and sometimes holding balloons - is freaking out residents of one English town&#8230;..

Police said they were looking to track down two teenagers who were caught dressed as clowns, and had been caught acting in a peculiar fashion.

As reported in the Northampton Herald and Post : "He doesn't juggle. He doesn't twist balloons into animal shapes. He just stares.''_

Full story in the link.


----------



## RoxyBlue

See, now this guy is much scarier than the dude walking in the woods wearing a gas mask and military cape.


----------



## [email protected]

RoxyBlue said:


> See, now this guy is much scarier than the dude walking in the woods wearing a gas mask and military cape.


That clown would freak anyone out! But I recommend avoiding the guy with the gas mask too....


----------



## scareme

Why are the police looking for him? I can't see that any laws have been broken. What if people just like to dress in clown costumes? So what if it looks like the clown from It? I don't see anything wrong, unless he goes down a sewer.


----------



## Acid PopTart

Oh.My.
Too bad this isn't connected to some creepy horror movie coming out, would be fantastic viral marketing! 

Some people just have the need to challenge social norms, it's quite the experiment from a social anthropologist's view, although it's probably just someone playing pranks. Could be dangerous, while there is a fear of clowns, there seems to be a knee jerk reaction of hatred to clowns. Ever see the episode of Bones where Booth shoots the clown truck? I'm really glad my husband doesn't have a gun for that reason. 

I gotta say I don't have a fear of clowns or even a hatred, but that would freak me out! Of course I'm not sure I don't freak out my neighbours when I'm out in my cloak salting the perimeter of my yard in an old wiccan rite.


----------



## Zurgh

If I saw that, I'd probably go outside and see if I could get my picture taken with him... maybe see if I could get a free Creepy the Clown balloon, too...


----------



## scareme

It seems the clown has crossed the pond and move to Staten Island.

http://news.yahoo.com/clown-staten-island-153044103.html?vp=1


----------



## Zurgh

Oh, heck Yeah! Welcome to America, Creepy the Clown!!!

And now, must put a call out & see if I can gather the ultimate group to hang out in public with... Creepy the Clown, Gas mask Bro, Horse head Gal, Robot cat-girl-maid, Zombie walker dude, and Plague Dr.:googly:


----------



## jaege

Wow. That gives me a really good and creepy idea. Now I am not much of a clown aficionado as far as my haunt, but you haunters that are, if you want to scare the boots off of people. Dress a manikin like a clown on Halloween and just stand him out on your sidewalk on the big night, with the balloons and all. Likely scare the crap out of people. Like that guy that put the TOT manikin on peoples doorstep. But if you do it, tape it for the rest of us. That sort of thing is really funny.


----------



## Sofarris

I'm from the UK and my cousin claims he saw this clown strolling down the street one evening. He then stopped under a street light and stared at the passing traffic. Creepy but harmless. No idea why the police were looking for him, I didn't realise it was illegal to dress like a clown.


----------

